# found tri tip is SE Michigan!



## tatuajevi (Aug 13, 2013)

I've been hearing about how delicious tri tip is on this forum and figured I'd call around and see if anyone had it. I live near Royal Oak, none of the local grocery stores had it including Costco. I finally found it at RJ's down in Detroit right next to Eastern Market. If you've never been to the gratiot central market, it's amazing! Imagine 10 different specialty butcher shops in the same gigantic building! It's a meat lover's paradise! Pricing is all significantly less than any local grocery store. 

Happy smoking!


----------



## tatuajevi (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh, yes it was not cheap. $7.99 a pound, ouch. All the stories about $4 a pound tri tip in California sounds great! Smoking two tri tip roasts tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## mibbq (Aug 13, 2013)

I have indeed been to that market several times, however not in some years.  I live in Ann Arbor and don't get to Detroit all that often.  All of the butchers have competitive prices and I always found the product to be of good quality. 

I too have heard much about tri tip, but have never had it or cooked it.  I may have to give it a try.


----------



## harleydiva (Dec 31, 2013)

I lived in California for 12 years....tri tip was in every grocery store, and was a cheap way to cook steak.  Couldn't believe it wasn't available when I moved back to the Midwest several years ago.


----------



## Ryan Whitford (Aug 18, 2018)

Tri tip is great. You can also get it in Rochester at Whitford's B&G. I tried it last week great steaks. Can't wait to try one out in the offset smoker.


----------



## fivetricks (Aug 28, 2018)

I do enjoy eastern karjet, but the fact that most of us have to travel that far just to pay super premium prices is another sad testamite to this poor poor meat state .

Heck, I live further up in Genessee County and the choices in this area are beyond awful. The only "meat shops" up here sell the grey, sub usda choice/select meat. It's awful


----------

